

Startups: The Loneliness of Leadership  - AlleyRow
http://blog.startupprofessionals.com/2009/06/startups-loneliness-of-leadership.html

======
martinzwilling
It doesn't have to be lonely at the top. Here are some ways to burst through
the loneliness of being an entrepreneur.

